# Season of the Witch (2010)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a head's up on a flick opening March 15th, and no, it doesn't have anything to do with Halloween III: Season of the Witch. We talked about this on the new Hauntcast (I think, I haven't had a chance to bask in the glory of the insanity that is the show......).

Starring Nicolas Cage, Ron Perlman and Sir Christopher Lee, this Lionsgate flick is an adventure/drama/fantasy/thriller not squarely a horror flick. There's a couple of crusading knights, the plague, an accused witch, and "an evil beyond human comprehension."

Yeah, I'm not too sure about this one, but here's the skinny:

http://www.seasonofthewitchfilm.com/

http://www.mtv.com/movies/movie/409659/moviemain.jhtml

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0479997/


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nicholas Cage cannot appear in a movie with the original Lord Summerisle, else there will be an explosion the like of which etc etc etc


----------

